# Heavy Rain



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

lo sto prendendo su internet, a voi piace?


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2013)

E' stato uno dei miei giochi preferiti di questa generazione. Il suo unico problema a mio avviso è che dura relativamente poco.


----------



## Miro (26 Marzo 2013)

Godibile, certo non è un capolavoro...Fahrenheit per PS2 gli da le piste.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' stato uno dei miei giochi preferiti di questa generazione. Il suo unico problema a mio avviso è che dura relativamente poco.



quante ore di gioco??? cmq pare un film


----------



## juventino (26 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quante ore di gioco??? cmq pare un film



Se lo giochi tutto di un fiato, senza curarti troppo di fare una scelta piuttosto che un'altra non penso vada oltre le 3, massimo 4 ore. Se lo diluisci bene e magari ti fai un "progetto" su come andare avanti è molto godibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se lo giochi tutto di un fiato, senza curarti troppo di fare una scelta piuttosto che un'altra non penso vada oltre le 3, massimo 4 ore. Se lo diluisci bene e magari ti fai un "progetto" su come andare avanti è molto godibile.



madonna 4 ore sono davvero pochissime...allora ci gioco tranquillo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Marzo 2013)

Fahrenheit è il capolavoro assoluto dei videogame, Heavy Rain è tre spanne sotto.


----------

